# She's the World Champ ;)



## kayaksurf (Jan 26, 2006)

Check it out!
NEW INTERVIEW
She's the World Kayaksurf HP Champion… know her?
:: NAOMI JAMES :: 
NEXT INTERVIEW
Stefano Bellotti: Italian kayaksurf 
ONLINE!
FULL reports from USA, Argentina, France, South Africa, etc
REPORTAGENS 
Keep surfing 
Luis pedro abreu
www.kayaksurf.net


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

you know this is all in Spanish or something other than English right?

Maybe could put that in the link so I quit clicking on your stuff since I can't read it.


----------



## kayaksurf (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry! In fact, it's in portuguese. Here is the english version for this interview:

KAYAKSURF.NET INTERVIEWS: NAOMI JAMES / ENGLISH VERSION


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

kayaksurf said:


> Sorry! In fact, it's in portuguese. Here is the english version for this interview:
> 
> KAYAKSURF.NET INTERVIEWS: NAOMI JAMES / ENGLISH VERSION


Great. Thanks. I searched and saw no translation on that site.


----------

